# Thread des users de mots doux...!!!



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

A la demande expresse d'un posteur qui désire garder l'anonymat pour ne pas être taxé de gnangnan, posteur qui vit très loin de nous ... très très loin d'ailleurs ... dans un pays ou les petites culottes usagées cotoient les ditributeurs de sushis sous les rayons caressants d'un soleil levant, j'ouvre ce thread pour tous les "sensibles à fleur de peau" et les "amoureux transis ou non" pour qu'il y viennent déverser leurs mots doux et leur tendresse...
Ici, les smileys rougeauds à tête de noeuds sont interdits ... rien que du vert ... rien que de l'amour, de l'amitié, des bons sentiments et de la tendresse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Alors, ouvrez votre coeur (mais pas trop quand même, je viens de nettoyer), et laissez-vous aller ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je sais !


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A la demande expresse d'un posteur qui désire garder l'anonymat pour ne pas être taxé de gnangnan, posteur qui vit très loin de nous ... très très loin d'ailleurs ... dans un pays ou les petites culottes usagées cotoient les ditributeurs de sushis sous les rayons caressants d'un soleil levant, j'ouvre ce thread pour tous les "sensibles à fleur de peau" et les "amoureux transis ou non" pour qu'il y viennent déverser leurs mots doux et leur tendresse...
> Ici, les smileys rougeauds à tête de noeuds sont interdits ... rien que du vert ... rien que de l'amour, de l'amitié, des bons sentiments et de la tendresse !
> 
> 
> ...



Voila, je pars 5 minutes preparer une reunion, et qu'est-ce que je trouve en revenant?? 
Si ce n'etait pas le Thread des mots doux,........

Big :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'empeche, une fois qu'on s'est defoule dans le forum des raleurs, quoi de mieux que de venir ici crier au monde entier qu'on l'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hein, quoi de meiux


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Hein, quoi de meiux



Une pipe?

Ok c'est bon, poussez pas je sais ou c'est...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Hein, quoi de meiux


Rien ! rien de mieux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : partant du principe que l'on peut difficilement faire bien deux choses à la fois (à part lire aux toilettes par exemple), j'arrêterai de vous aimer une petite demi-heure ce midi, le temps d'engloutir quelques frites délicieusement croquantes et parfumées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutefois, ce thread restera ouvert et à votre entière disposition pendant le break ... n'oubliez pas d'éteindre la lumière en sortant, car c'est connu que : "qui trop embrasse, mal éteint" !!!


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une pipe?



oui mais de Saint-Claude


_jp ? pourquoi tas pas allumé on va se casser la gu_


----------



## tomtom (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> n'oubliez pas d'éteindre la lumière en sortant, car c'est connu que : "qui trop embrasse, mal éteint" !!!



Embrassons-nous dans le frigo alors


----------



## woulf (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rien ! rien de mieux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais the big, quel est ton secret pour rester svelte avec la quantité impressionnante de frites et de sauce andalouse que tu t'envoies ? Sans parler des fricadelles !

Bon, j'ai ptet pas compris le sens du thread, mais il m'en est venu 2 de mots que je trouve très doux: le 1er c'est "mon roudoudou" mon tonton m'appelait comme ça petit, et le second c'est "chaton" c'est comme ça que ma chère et tendre appelle notre fiston qui fêtera ses 9 mois (à cet âge là et pour le 1er, c'est bien connu, on compte les mois !), ce 18 mai prochain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une pipe?
> Ok c'est bon, poussez pas je sais ou c'est...


Reste ! mon frère jp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'en peux rien si la nature t'a doté d'un appendice qui, lorsqu'il est déployé, est comme l'arbre qui cache la forêt alors que tu as le cerveau d'une mouche dans le crâne d'un bison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans mes bras, mon Frèèèère ! et dansons, main dans la main dans la prairie de l'amitié et de l'amour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps confidentiel : purée jp ! une "pipe" dans mon thread !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> le second c'est "chaton" c'est comme ça que ma chère et tendre appelle notre fiston



moi, c'est ma chère et tendre que j'appelle "chaton"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais the big, quel est ton secret pour rester svelte avec la quantité impressionnante de frites et de sauce andalouse que tu t'envoies ? Sans parler des fricadelles !


Euh ! les ptéros peut-être !!!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Reste ! mon frère jp !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui d'ailleurs la derniere fois ou je l'ai déployé en plein jour c'etait  le 11 aout 1999


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Embrassons-nous dans le frigo alors


...OK ! le temps d'inventer un slip style "porte-glaçons" et je reviens !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs la derniere fois ou je l'ai déployé en plein jour c'etait  le 11 aout 1999


...tidju ! quelle santé ! Tu vas peut-être me dire aussi que c'est toi le responsable de la voie lactée pendant que t'y es !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

Tu t'eloigne du sujet thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bon allez tiens, moi aussi j'aime tout le monde... surtout le monde qui n'a pas de poils aux pattes


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

ZeBig, j'ai gardé au fond de ma mémoire et de mon coeur ce tendre après-midi où nous nous sommes promenés au bord de la falaise.
Le grand Hotel désert résonnait encore de nos cris d'amour lorsque, me prenant la main et la crinière folle au vent tu m'as dit "viens".
Tes petits mots doux et ton accent si exotique face à la mer déchaînée sonnent encore dans mon oreille comme des poèmes. Nos pieds nus écrasant les fleurs sauvages de ce printemps, et ton regard rieur, ta barbe qui semait des poils aux quatre points cardinaux, ta grosse voix qui hurlait du Brel sur la lande que le vent balayait, comme nous balayions les conventions et le quen dira-t-on. C'était si érotique et si tendre en même temps que je crains ne jamais pouvoir oublier ce merveilleux moment passé à Cabourg, sous la pluie qui frappe encore la tôle ondulée de mes sentiments...


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> dans un pays ou les petites culottes usagées



il pourai me filer les adresses ?  parce que je les avaient pas trouvé ces fameuses boutiques


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ta barbe qui semait des poils aux quatre points cardinaux


Et qui m'avait demandé de me déguiser en grosse marguerite pour pouvoir m'effeuiller ! Hein ! Qui s'amusait à dire "un peu" ... "beaucoup" etc... etc... en me poilant le visage à tours de bras ! Hein ! qui ?????
Et quand t'as voulu jouer au "tourne-dos" et que tu m'as pris avec force sur le barbecue entre le thym et les herbes de provence, qui c'est qui est resté avec le c... tout gaufré ???
Non ! il est des moments que je désire voir disparaître à jamais de ma mémoire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : tu fais quoi dimanche ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Et voilà ... pris dans une envolée lubrique, j'ai sabordé mon propre thread ! Reste plus qu'à couler avec en espérant que mes enfants ne viennent pas y pointer le bout de leurs nez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : tu m'as poussé ! Amok !


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une pipe?
> 
> Ok c'est bon, poussez pas je sais ou c'est...



Oh noon, on avait dit Thread des mots doux! Pas Thread des petites douceurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, si meme Big s'y met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est sans espoir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il pourai me filer les adresses ?  parce que je les avaient pas trouvé ces fameuses boutiques


simple ... juste au coin de Oksapu et Okilemimi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut thebig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ... pas question de s'immicer... cimmissser... simmiter... enfin de rentrer dans la vie privée des posteurs en leur faisant avouer ce qui est inavouable... et parfois ridicule d'ailleurs...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas question non plus (à cause des risques d'incendie et du fait que les pompiers sont susceptibles de donner des idées à certains - hein jp !), de déclarer sa flamme à d'autres membres du forum au risque de voir débarquer des flots d'épouses furieuses autant que vengeresses ainsi que des maris marris de leur infortune...
Alors, tu me diras : "et alors, pourquoi ce thread ???" et alors, sans retenue, je te répondrai : "ben j'en sais rien !!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Option 2*(exemple au hasard uniquement pour animer un peu ce tradada) : _Lorna oh oui je te veux Lorna oh oui dis-moi où quand et j'arrive._


Euh ! en ce qui concerne Lorna, si t'as pas de porte-trident sur ta bagnole, ben tu peux te brosser ... et tout seul en plus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Option 2*(exemple au hasard uniquement pour animer un peu ce tradada) : _Lorna oh oui je te veux Lorna oh oui dis-moi où quand et j'arrive._
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Roberto, je sens que je vais donner des cours de rattrapage, ou quelques petits tuyaux, à ta chère et tendre épouse afin qu'elle puisse tomber sur une des tes phrases ... comme celle-ci ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Comme ça t'auras juste une petite idée de ce que je peux ressentir au même moment où je lis ce genre de truc (qui je le rappelle est un *exemple* ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Maintenant je vais devoir m'absenter, pour cause d"explication de texte" ... 











 --&gt; sourire très crispé pour faire bonne figure, mais j'en pense pas moins !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> les pompiers sont susceptibles de donner des idées à certains



C'est sûr:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Mon Cher TheBig préféré ...je crois que ton thread est en train de déraper ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr:








 ... jp ! .... je t'aime !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cher TheBig préféré ...je crois que ton thread est en train de déraper ...








 ... parce que tu as déjà vu un thread qui ne dérapait pas au bout du 5ième post ?????


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... jp ! .... je t'aime !!!!!!!



Chut! Moins fort! L'Amok va nous entendre!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cher TheBig préféré ...je crois que ton thread est en train de déraper ...



Pour deraper, encore aurait-il fallu qu'il ait un jour rempli sa fonction premiere qui est ...... euh...... Bref.....

Mackie, pour les adresses, la prochaine fois que tu viens, passe moi un coup de fil


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chut! Moins fort! L'Amok va nous entendre!



TheBig est volage comme ses poils de barbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'Amok va être déçu, mais déçu!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Bonjour Einqui


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cher TheBig préféré ...je crois que ton thread est en train de déraper ...



Alors c'est que tout va bien.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est que tout va bien.



TheBig, c'est le Alési du bar, le roi des sorties de sujets... À fond à fond à fond tout le temps !!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig est volage comme ses poils de barbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils vons se faire Amokiser? En place publique??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Ilaibotong4


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... parce que tu as déjà vu un thread qui ne dérapait pas au bout du 5ième post ?????



Absolument, j'en ai vu plus d'un qui dérapait dès le premier post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je ne citerai pas de noms


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna oh oui je te veux Lorna oh oui dis-moi où quand et j'arrive._



J'hésite....




ou...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, c'est le Alési du bar, le roi des sorties de sujets... À fond à fond à fond tout le temps !!



Gravier, gravier, gravier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le 4x4 semble avoir un avantage que la formule 1 n'a pas : la capacité à se sortir du gravier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cependant la formule 1 c'est quand même autre chose, même dans le gravier!  Je parle de GlobalCut bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, je sens que je vais donner des cours de rattrapage, ou quelques petits tuyaux, à ta chère et tendre épouse afin qu'elle puisse tomber sur une des tes phrases ... comme celle-ci ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













tu n'avais pas vu ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le navigateur, j'utilise Safari au boulot mais Explorer à la maison : j'ai pas trouvé comment avoir un historique vierge avec Safari... Et j'ai pas envie que ma femme suive mes surfs à la trace... !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas pour me vanter*, mais quand elle me voit, son trident et sa vindicte ramollissent comme des spaghettis trop cuits, _alors que ma nouille c'est le contraire... !_



Justement je crois que quelqu'un a tout prévu pour t'attendrir


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Gravier, gravier, gravier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a même pas voulu du tomtom navigator que j'ai essayé de lui refourguer dans le thread d'à côté, c'est dire !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas pour me vanter*, mais quand elle me voit, son trident et sa vindicte ramollissent comme des spaghettis trop cuits, _alors que ma nouille c'est le contraire... !_



Tu t'enfonce Roberto... tu t'enfonce...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il a même pas voulu du tomtom navigator que j'ai essayé de lui refourguer dans le thread d'à côté, c'est dire !


Mwouais ! Pour qu'il n'arrête pas de gueuler dans le haut-parleur : "Tu pollues Big" ... "c'est pas bien un 4X4 Big" ..."pense aux générations futures Big" ... Non ! merci !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'enfonce Roberto... tu t'enfonce...


De toutes manières, il ne te répondra plus ... la pointe lui bloque déjà la langue !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Lorna ! arrête maintenant de lui tirer sur les pieds !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'enfonce Roberto... tu t'enfonce...


Euh ! jp ! Tu peux m'envoyer Roberto après usage stp ???
...je cherche une girouette pour placer au-dessus de ma baraque !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









note pour mon bichon de poils qui me les casse : Non Moz, un pal ce n'est pas nécessairement pour bouffer !!! ... et fiche-moi la paix sinon tu te retrouves en moufle !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Robertovendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour me vanter, mais quand elle me voit, son trident et sa vindicte ramollissent comme des spaghettis trop cuits, alors que ma nouille c'est le contraire... !





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'enfonce Roberto... tu t'enfonce...



J'aurais pas dit mieux Jp !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas dit mieux Jp !


Et tchac ! un rival d'éliminé ! un ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Roberto ... s'est glandé tout seul comme un grand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jp ... c'est un fayot ! pas de problème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez ! au suivant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'avais pas vu ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Safari &gt; menu Historique &gt; effacer l'historique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (premier point)

Ensuite ... Lemmy, en fait je pensais qu'il  serait bon d'avoir une nouvelle recrue parmi nous, une femme .. et pourquoi la femme de Roberto... hein Pépita ... ah tiens je crois qu'elle m'appelle ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reviens ...







Dis Roberto, pourquoi t'es tout pâle (ou pal) là ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

T'es pas sur les rangs TheBig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pensais que tu lorgnais sur Lorna... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Son trident ne ferait-il pas un parfait peigne pour ta tignasse hirsute?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et tchac ! un rival d'éliminé ! un !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thebig, juste un conseil d'amie ... fais attention au chat noir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS : c'est fou comme un petit avatar de diablotine peut avoir comme sex appeal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas sur les rangs TheBig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Moi !!!!! un honnête père de famille gagnant sa maigre pitance à la sueur de sa souris ! Ayant comme seul bonheur le fait de rapporter de la viande à la maison une fois par semaine...!!! Moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tu me déçois Tibo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Bon ! pour être honnête, c'est le trident qui me freine un peu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Thebig, juste un conseil d'amie ... fais attention au chat noir ...



NB : Moi pas chat moi Panther


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est fou comme un petit avatar de diablotine peut avoir comme sex appeal !


C'est pas Lorna que tu devrais t'appeler, mais Alka Line !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ayant comme seul bonheur le fait de rapporter de la viande à la maison une fois par semaine...!!!



Ah oui! C'est vrai! Le gigot de vieille dame piégée dans l'enjoliveur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Espèce de vieux Saturne va!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> jp ... c'est un fayot ! pas de problème !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Tu veux une clochette?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Lorna que tu devrais t'appeler, mais Alka Line !!!



Sisi Tram sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu risque de prendre une gamelle sinon et le téflon c'est tellement mieux pour le trident


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB : Moi pas chat moi Panther



NB : moi pas parler de toi panther ... mais bien de chat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB : Moi pas chat moi Panther


...ok Tibo ! encore un petit tour de lianes avant de sortir ????


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> NB : Moi pas chat moi Panther



Mais Lo si.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

tu vois TheBig, ça ne peut pas marcher entre nous ... bon je peux passer sur ta situation d'homme marié ,père de famille, ta ressemblance frappante avec un bichon poilu, ton goût pour les chemises roses, et le rouge à lèvre ... MAIS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça :



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ayant comme seul bonheur le fait de rapporter de la viande à la maison une fois par semaine...!!!



ça, ça ne peut pas passer  &gt; ch'uis végétarienne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais Lo si.



Au moins qui suit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu vois TheBig, ça ne peut pas marcher entre nous ... bon je peux passer sur ta situation d'homme marié ,père de famille, ta ressemblance frappante avec un bichon poilu, ton goût pour les chemises roses, et le rouge à lèvre ... MAIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'envoies quoi rôtir en enfer, des juliennes?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais Lo si.


Arf ! pas de problème avec Lo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lorna ne va pas nous embêter avec Lo ... parce qu'elle n'a absolument rien d'une écervelée !!!

preuve : tant va la cruche à Lo qu'à la fin elle nous les brise !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















PS : comment tu sais que j'ai surnommé mon four comme ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au moins qui suit !



Mais moi aussi car mine de rien j'ai de l'instruction que diable


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : comment tu sais que j'ai surnommé mon four comme ça ?


Euh ! faut des violons peut-être ?????


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi aussi car mine de rien j'ai de l'instruction que diable



Teuh teuh, toi tu cours bien surtout !


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et quand t'as voulu jouer au "tourne-dos" et que tu m'as pris avec force sur le barbecue entre le thym et les herbes de provence, qui c'est qui est resté avec le c... tout gaufré ???



Tu confonds, là.... C'est pas moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fais dimanche?



Rien, mais tant pis pour toi : demande au gaufreur de culs (JPMiss???)! 





PS: Je comptais te présenter, car il va feter sa majorité, le fruit de ce week-end. Tu l'ignorais mais de nos étreintes est né un garçon: Charles Edouard. Il vient de sortir de prison et je pensais que l'occasion était bonne, puisqu'il a acheté lundi dernier un faux passeport, de passer la frontière pour le présenter enfin a son papa. Il comptait, en signe de bonne volonté, t'apporter une rivière de diamants qu'il a trouvée sur le trottoir en passant par hasard devant chez Cartier. Eh bien tu peux te brosser.

PS: Excuse les taches sur cette page, ce sont mes larmes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! faut des violons peut-être ?????



Je ne peux décemment pas faire ça à un de mes congénères félins, surtout lorsqu'il semble figé dans une attitude de feulement. 
D'autre part la bagarre avec un chat ne me sieds guère, je préfére poser mes pattes sur des fourrures plus denses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS: Je comptais te présenter, car il va feter sa majorité, le fruit de ce week-end. Tu l'ignorais mais de nos étreintes est né un garçon: Charles Edouard. Il vient de sortir de prison et je pensais que l'occasion était bonne, puisqu'il a acheté lundi dernier un faux passeport, de passer la frontière pour le présenter enfin a son papa. Il comptait, en signe de bonne volonté, t'apporter une rivière de diamants qu'il a trouvée sur le trottoir en passant par hasard devant chez Cartier. Eh bien tu peux te brosser.








 En Exclusivité, une photo de Charles Edouard 









 il ressemble vraiment à son, euh ses papas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu vois TheBig, ça ne peut pas marcher entre nous ...


Pour toi, Lorna, je ferais n'importe quoi : traverser des torrents impétueux debout sur mon bichon, descendre les chutes du Niagara sur le dos de Tibo, affronter Mackie dans un concours de fautes d'orthographe, rouler avec mon 4X4 sur les pieds de tomtom en le regardant droit dans les yeux, loger une nuit dans le bureau de bebert, m'enfermer dans le forum MacOSX toute une heure, narguer Slug dans la MGZ, pisser sur le Hummer de cecil, faire une b... de fer avec jpmiss, défier Nato dans "façon grands peintres", dire à Alèm : m'en fiche que ce soit le même capteur que dans le 5 mega pixels, traiter les yakuzas d'einqui de grosses tapettes, faire le pal pour Roberto (Euh ! non pas ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et même plus si affinités ... Tout cela, je le ferais pour toi ... bien entendu, s'il ne pleut pas !!!!! Arfffffffffffff !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien tu peux te brosser.
> 
> PS: Excuse les taches sur cette page, ce sont mes larmes.



Ce sera un problème, il cherche un peigne et Lorna lui refuse son trident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ps: c'était ça les tâches en forme de petits coeurs partout sur ce thread.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi, Lorna, je ferais n'importe quoi : traverser des torrents impétueux debout sur mon bichon, descendre les chutes du Niagara sur le dos de Tibo, affronter Mackie dans un concours de fautes d'orthographe, rouler avec mon 4X4 sur les pieds de tomtom en le regardant droit dans les yeux, loger une nuit dans le bureau de bebert, m'enfermer dans le forum MacOSX toute une heure, narguer Slug dans la MGZ, pisser sur le Hummer de cecil, faire une b... de fer avec jpmiss, défier Nato dans "façon grands peintres", dire à Alèm : m'en fiche que ce soit le même capteur que dans le 5 mega pixels, traiter les yakuzas d'einqui de grosses tapettes, faire le pal pour Roberto (Euh ! non pas ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que ce n'est pas ce que tu fais déjà ?!


----------



## tomtom (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi, Lorna, je ferais n'importe quoi : traverser des torrents impétueux debout sur mon bichon, descendre les chutes du Niagara sur le dos de Tibo, affronter Mackie dans un concours de fautes d'orthographe, *rouler avec mon 4X4 sur les pieds de tomtom* en le regardant droit dans les yeux, loger une nuit dans le bureau de bebert, m'enfermer dans le forum MacOSX toute une heure, narguer Slug dans la MGZ, pisser sur le Hummer de cecil, faire une b... de fer avec jpmiss, défier Nato dans "façon grands peintres", dire à Alèm : m'en fiche que ce soit le même capteur que dans le 5 mega pixels, traiter les yakuzas d'einqui de grosses tapettes, faire le pal pour Roberto (Euh ! non pas ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'en veux dis? ça fait au moins 3 fois aujourd'hui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en veux dis? ça fait au moins 3 fois aujourd'hui


...qui aime bien, châtie bien !!!


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

je sais pas vous, mais parler une seconde langue, enfin disons plutot parler deux langues
est un reel plaisir, cela rends la vie plus douce, ce la insere de la distance entre le monde et soi
et immediatement je vois le momde plus joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi, Lorna, je ferais n'importe quoi : traverser des torrents impétueux debout sur mon bichon, descendre les chutes du Niagara sur le dos de Tibo, affronter Mackie dans un concours de fautes d'orthographe, rouler avec mon 4X4 sur les pieds de tomtom en le regardant droit dans les yeux, loger une nuit dans le bureau de bebert, m'enfermer dans le forum MacOSX toute une heure, narguer Slug dans la MGZ, pisser sur le Hummer de cecil, faire une b... de fer avec jpmiss, défier Nato dans "façon grands peintres", dire à Alèm : m'en fiche que ce soit le même capteur que dans le 5 mega pixels, traiter les yakuzas d'einqui de grosses tapettes, faire le pal pour Roberto (Euh ! non pas ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Et bééééé (comme on dit chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça m'trou l'c... (comme on dit par chez moi également ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Si tu pouvais juste rajouter "échanger mon 4x4 contre une voiture électrique, ou encore mieux, une trotinnette" ..;ce serait * parfait*








*MAIS*, maintenant je ne suisplus en mesure de cacher ma véritable nature ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et oui , je risque d'en décevoir plus d'un, c'est un secret de polichinelle maintenant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un * vieux crouton * !!!! (enfin au féminin ça donne quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vieille croutone ...?)






 ont été témoins de cette révélation un certain nombre d'habitués dont je tairais le nom, par respect pour eux !


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas vous, mais parler une seconde langue, enfin disons plutot parler deux langues
> est un reel plaisir, cela rends la vie plus douce, ce la insere de la distance entre le monde et soi
> et immediatement je vois le momde plus joli
> 
> ...



C'est le post le plus pervers que j'ai lu depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> descendre les chutes du Niagara sur le dos de Tibo,



Sur ce coup là je te préviens c'est pas gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1- Il faut un passedroit en quatre exemplaires datés de signés de la main d'une personne de ma connaissance dont je tairai le nom pour cause de confidentialité mais armée d'une belle plume. Autant te dire que l'épreuve sera digne d'un affrontement avec le sphinx. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- Mon poil est soyeux et donc il sera difficile pour toi de te retenir lorsque je nagerai avec la grâce d'un dauphin, ce qui pour une panthère est loin d'être anodin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3- Il faudra avant tout ça te faire soigner le dessin de jardin niwa tatoué sur ton dos


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est le post le plus pervers que j'ai lu depuis bien longtemps.



Comme quoi tout est affaire de lecteur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un * vieux crouton * !!!! (enfin au féminin ça donne quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé bé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Euh ! modérateur, peut-on effacer délicatement et discrètement mon post précédent ou y remplacer "Lorna" par "macelene" siouplait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ps : c'est donc un vieux trident tout émoussé que t'as ???


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un * vieux crouton * !!!! (enfin au féminin ça donne quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas grave ca, c'est très bon les croutons si on les frotte avec une gousse. On peut aussi les baigner dans du lait, ils deviennent tout mou et lorsqu'on les porte a la bouche laissent échapper une douce humidité qui coule sur le menton.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 tous les mêmes y'à que les p'tites jeunes qui vous intéresse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : c'est donc un vieux trident tout émoussé que t'as ???








 aaaaaah y'à du vécu m'sieur !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave ca, c'est très bon les croutons si on les frotte avec une gousse. On peut aussi les baigner dans du lait, ils deviennent tout mou et lorsqu'on les porte a la bouche laissent échapper une douce humidité qui coule sur le menton.



 Le crouton libidinal façon Amok ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave ca, c'est très bon les croutons


Mwouais ! quand on n'a plus de brioche !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le crouton libidinal façon Amok ...



Tu pouvais faire l'économie de la redondance entre libidinal et Amok


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Le crouton libidinal façon Amok ...



Pas du tout : vous avez l'esprit fort mal tourné! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tous les mêmes y'à que les p'tites jeunes qui vous intéresse !



Non, non. Mackie par exemple se fout du contrôle technique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Adieu Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était pourtant une belle histoire d'humour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pouvais faire l'économie de la redondance entre libidinal et Amok



C'est vrai, à chaque fois c'est pareil j'en fais trop !


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ! quand on n'a plus de brioche !!!



ou pas encore


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Adieu Lorna !



Pourquoi "adieu" ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, à chaque fois c'est pareil j'en fais trop !



Amok a du co-signer les "Plaisirs de bouche" dans une vie antérieure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "adieu" ...?


Pafske y'a un fertain Lo qui fient de me voutre zur la dronche !!! foilà bourkoi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pafske y'a un fertain Lo qui fient de me voutre zur la dronche !!! foilà bourkoi !!!








 C'est pas le mien, lui il ne tape *jamais* sur les femmes ni sur les personnes âgées ! 







Rhoooo m'en veux pas  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le mien, lui il ne tape *jamais* sur les femmes ni sur les personnes âgées !


ve fais ! z'est en foulant lui tonner un goup de poule gue f'ai bris mon bied dans la garpette !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ve fais ! z'est en foulant lui tonner un goup de poule gue f'ai bris mon bied dans la garpette !!!















F'est fa ffgrafee, comme fa FeBig, on aufa fun foint fommun ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> F'est fa ffgrafee, comme fa FeBig, on aufa fun foint fommun ...


et afec mon labin nain auzi ... mais lui, z'est bas un foin fommun, mais un foin de fleurs !!!


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pafske y'a un fertain Lo qui fient de me voutre zur la dronche !!! foilà bourkoi !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>



Enfin des mots doux dans ce Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On reprend le bon chemin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Arrrffffff !!!! les cornes !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bien fait pour lui !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

>




















Dis ...Honey ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...t'y vas pas un peu fort ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

C'est sûr ça sent autre chose que le souffre maintenant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Dis-donc Lorna? Il feule toujours aussi fort Lo?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr ça sent autre chose que le souffre maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Shuuut attention Tibo ... lé pas loin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Arrrrfffffffffffffffffff !!!! la tête ... j'avais pas vu la tête !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Mais ... c'est la mienne !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Shuuut attention Tibo ... lé pas loin !



Il est dans la meule de foin (Oui c'est bien une contrepétrie)!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Sinon ça parlait de quoi ce thead ... de ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mots doux ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans la meule de foin (Oui c'est bien une contrepétrie)!














Bon c'est pas tout, mais j'ai du boulot qui m'attend moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Allez, hop à l'attaque ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça parlait de quoi ce thead ... de ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! c'était juste avant que tu ne débarques pour semer la zizanie parmi nous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(ps : j'ai bien dit la "zizanie parmi nous" et non pas "un zizi par minou" - je tiens à préciser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2004)

Désolée TheBig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça peux te rassurer, t'es pas le premier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Désolée TheBig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...de toutes manières, je n'ai jamais été le premier nulle part !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...de toutes manières, je n'ai jamais été le premier nulle part !!!



Même pour sortir des conneries ? j'ai comme un doute


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même pour sortir des conneries ? j'ai comme un doute


Soudainement ... moi aussi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Revenons dans le sujet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les mots doux, les mots d'où, les maux doux ...

sentir des griffes nous caresser, des dents trop gourmandes, la force de la passion, la puissance de ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaah (soupir) les maux doux ...



PS : ça va TheBig, je suis pas hors sujet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Revenons dans le sujet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Toi tu as le casque à corne, le grand musclé et la tête de TheBig donc je te prie de laisser mes accessoires tranquilles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as le casque à corne, le grand musclé et la tête de TheBig donc je te prie de laisser mes accessoires tranquilles



A un smiley près c'était ça &gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 euh en parlant d'accessoires ... je te rends les _autres_ aussi ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A un smiley près c'était ça &gt;&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu parles des cassettes de cours de ronronnement tu peux les garder et continuer à payer tes cotisations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu vas finir par maîtriser ne t'inquiète pas


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Revenons dans le sujet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos, il y a une chanson d'Elisabeth Caumont sur les mots doux / les maux doux qui est tout à fait dans le fil (je ne parle pas des conneries qui s'ont venues s'y suspendre, au fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). Faut que je retrouve les paroles à la maison et je vous en mets un morceau.


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les mots doux, les mots d'où, les maux doux ...



Et pourquoi pas "modos" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi ? J'ai (encore) dis une connerie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas "modos" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je lui dirai les modos, 
les modos qu'on lit avec les yeux
Parler leur semble ridicule
Ils s'élancent et puis reculent
Devant un post inutile
Qui briserait l'instant agile
D'une réponse
D'une réponse

Je lui dirai les modos
Ceux qui rendent les gens heureux
Je les appelle sans les nommer
Je suis peut-être démodée
L'ADSL souffle dans le fil
J'aime le silence immobile
D'un petit post
D'un petit post


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2004)

"Je me fous de savoir ce que tu fais. Je te veux toi, là, maintenant. Peut m'importe qui tu aimes, et avec qui tu vis ta vie. Je veux sentir ton odeur chaude et acre, la sueur de tes efforts passés, et ce parfum animal que tu exhales quand tu as jouis de moi, et que je ne peux plus ni bouger ni mourir"


_ce n'est pas de moi, mais ces mots doux sont pourtant à moi..._


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> A propos, il y a une chanson d'Elisabeth Caumont sur les mots doux / les maux doux qui est tout à fait dans le fil (je ne parle pas des conneries qui s'ont venues s'y suspendre, au fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, il n'y a pas "des maux doux" c'est moi qui pensait à mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

La chanson s'appelle Pericoloso

_Il te parle
Il te parle tout doucement
Il te dit des mots doux
Que tu ne comprends pas du tout
Mais tu le laisses parler

Il te parle
Il te parle si doucement
Il te dit des mots doux si doux
Tu le laisses parler
Il dit de mots doux

     didémo démodou

Mokélebba seï, mokélebba
saï mokélebba seï, mokélebba !

Que dit-il ?
Que veut-il ?
Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
Qu'est-ce que tu veux ?

   Rien...
   Rien du tout !

Un rien, un petit rien
Un petit rien
Un tout petit rien du tou
Juste un tout petit rien
Juste un, un baiser
Un petit baiser
Un tout petit baiser de rien
Un tout petit baiser...

Un baiser
Un tout petit baiser de rien
Un petit baiser
Juste un petit baiser de rien
Un baiser, un baiser

     Pericoloso !
_
etc.

Et une autre (Que me direz-vous) sur le thème aussi :

_Que me direz-vous, quand nous nous verrons ?
Me-direz-vous-tu-me-diras-tu-vous ?
Me direz-vous "tu" ? Me diras-tu "vous" ?
Quand vous direz "tu", me direz-vous tout ?
_

etc.


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Big, tu voi, tu le dis toi meme, t'arrives pas a etre mechant...
Alors viens dans ce Thread pour te detendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut bine qu'il serve a quelque chose


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Alors viens dans ce Thread pour te detendre



Tu me masse le dos?
J'ai comme une tension ici (voir figure 1) et là (voir figure 2)


----------

